# Muzzleloader Help, all help appreciated



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I am making the switch this year and going to hunt with a muzzleloader. So I need some help ASAP.

First, gun recommended and caliber, would like to keep under $300, no scope needed as not allowed in MN.

Second, you guessed it anything and everything, I need help, are there any good books available? Any and all advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a Thompson Omega and I love it. The .50 cal. is the only way to go, loading with Hornady sabots and 3 pellets of Triple Seven power. Cleanup is easy and the gun is very accurate out to 150 yards or better!! :sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*I suggest a Thompson Center product!*

Thompson Center Black Diamond XR Muzzleloading Rifle 50 Caliber #209 Primer Black Composite Stock 1 in 28" Twist 26" Blue Barrel

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/610731


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I've got the thompson encore .50 cal stainless with walnut I love it.
You can start with a CVA or what ever though, try it out & then upgrade from there if you like. There's a lot of used stuff out in the stores too. Just make sure you get a removable breach plug & to keep it simple just use the powder pellets instead of loose powder. I use tripple seven 50 grain pellets, the pyrodex is good too but tripple seven cleans easier. Speaking of cleaning, maybe ask for the pre saturated Thompson cleaning patches, cleaning patches are milky white & wet, bore butter ones are yellow & feel oily, they smell good but don't eat em, they aint food. And get some dry patches. run the wet ones on the jag until they come out pretty clean, run a dry one, then a yellow to butter the bore, chase the yellow with a dry so you don't burn too much bore butter in the barrel. (most important is to settle into a cleaning/buttering process & sticking with it) end of season cleaning take it apart & use hot water in the sink, (here's where the trip 7 powder is nice, doesn't smell like roton eggs, keeps mama off your back) Then when you store it, lube it sloppy with bore butter & store it muzzle down so if any bore butter runs in the barrel it runs out the muzzle instead of towards the breach. Maybe grab a pack of powerbelts. That's probably the most common for beginners & even some experienced smoke pole hunters alike. Pellets & powerbelts, it makes it simple. Oh yeah, get one that takes the 209 shotgun primer for a cap, better ignition. (sucks when you pull the trigger all sneaky like & it goes "click" no boom, deer looks at you & thinks "jackass" & walks off.
I hunt MN too. 
Good luck


----------

